# Any pinhole issues with Voyage?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried the floor model Voyage at Best Buy and was surprised to see that there were a few pinholes on the screen.  Pinholes were the reason I returned 2 PWs when they first came out and finally settled for an unlit basic Kindle.  I assumed all the pinhole problems would be worked out by now. Has anyone had this problem with a Voyage?  Thanks much.  
Nancy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never noticed any pinholes on my Paperwhites or on my Voyage.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No issues for mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never noticed any such things.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had that issue on the PW1, first generation. All 3 I had for replacements had some, the first really bad and distracting. 
I kept the one with just one that didn't show straight on. I think they are more like stuck shiny machinery bits that then get lit up by the light guide. Or such thing. I hadn't heard much about that when the PW2 came out, but I never saw one. 

I have none on my Voyage. It was perfect out of the box. I haven't heard anyone say anything yet on those pin dot thingies with the Voyage. Even on other sites.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

No pinhole problems on my voyage


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I do.  I have a pinhole on the right side about an inch from the bottom of the screen.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, I have one. It's on the left side, at the bottom, in the second line of text from the bottom.

Actually I have 2. Think I should send it back?

I might as well not, since they'd probably send me a used unit.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, booklover888, if you didn't think of sending it back until I mentioned it, then it probably doesn't bother you when you read.  To me, pinholes can be distracting, and they can even hurt my eyes because they shine so brightly at certain angles.  I don't mind returning one or two until I get one without pinholes, but beyond a certain point it's not worth the effort anymore.  Looks like they are still an issue.  I was very surprised that Best Buy would use such a flawed one as their floor model.  Maybe some people don't even notice them.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

True, fancynancy, it doesn't bother me, probably because it's so low on the page, and I don't notice it very often, depending on the angle I am holding it while reading. It's just annoying since the darn thing was so expensive, but, my fault, for not sending it back right away. While they would probably exchange it, the replacement might be worse in some ways than the one I have, plus I have a skin on mine.    I'll keep it....after all I kept my PW1 for a year with its very blotchy lighting. The Voyage is certainly a huge improvement over that! It's really nice. (But over priced, darn it).


----------



## geekstrada (May 28, 2015)

fancynancy said:


> Well, booklover888, if you didn't think of sending it back until I mentioned it, then it probably doesn't bother you when you read. To me, pinholes can be distracting, and they can even hurt my eyes because they shine so brightly at certain angles. I don't mind returning one or two until I get one without pinholes, but beyond a certain point it's not worth the effort anymore. Looks like they are still an issue. I was very surprised that Best Buy would use such a flawed one as their floor model. Maybe some people don't even notice them.


They are an issue. I'm on my third one in two days from Best Buy and all have had pinholes when lit. I'm returning the third one and trying one last time. It has two spots, a larger one top middle and a smaller bottom middle. Here's what the current one looks like:
http://i.imgur.com/BMco1iw.jpg


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geekstrada said:


> They are an issue. I'm on my third one in two days from Best Buy and all have had pinholes when lit. I'm returning the third one and trying one last time. It has two spots, a larger one top middle and a smaller bottom middle. Here's what the current one looks like:
> http://i.imgur.com/BMco1iw.jpg


I do see a small dot . . . but I pretty much never have my screen all black. I doubt I'd be able to find it when just filled with text . . . . .


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do see a small dot . . . but I pretty much never have my screen all black. I doubt I'd be able to find it when just filled with text . . . . .


You would see it at certain angles. The pin holes glitter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> You would see it at certain angles. The pin holes glitter.


So does the dust on my screen. 

Seriously, if something bothers you, you should ask for a replacement. You don't have to return your current Kindle until you've received and inspected the replacement (unless something has changed lately). If the replacement is not satisfactory, return it instead.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So does the dust on my screen.


Not sure how you can see the dust for the grime! 



> Seriously, if something bothers you, you should ask for a replacement. You don't have to return your current Kindle until you've received and inspected the replacement (unless something has changed lately). If the replacement is not satisfactory, return it instead.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed . . . . if it bothers you then it bothers you. I was simply noting that it was unlikely to bother me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had both versions of the PW and didn't have an issue. My Voyage was perfect from the start.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not sure how you can see the dust for the grime!
> 
> Agreed . . . . if it bothers you then it bothers you. I was simply noting that it was unlikely to bother me.


Wasn't talking to you!  See that quote from Booklover in my post?

And there is no grime on my Kindle; you're confusing that with my iPad... 

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:
 

> Seriously, if something bothers you, you should ask for a replacement. You don't have to return your current Kindle until you've received and inspected the replacement (unless something has changed lately). If the replacement is not satisfactory, return it instead.
> 
> Betsy


I doesn't bother me enough, I guess....Plus I have a skin on my Voyage. It was hard enough to get on the first time, not sure how well it would survive being moved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> I doesn't bother me enough, I guess....Plus I have a skin on my Voyage. It was hard enough to get on the first time, not sure how well it would survive being moved.


 

Well, that would be me. I'm really, really lazy. 

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, that would be me. I'm really, really lazy.
> 
> Betsy


Me too, about some things, anyway.


----------



## cyndi.st (Feb 25, 2014)

My first voyage from amazon had two pin holes that I noticed the day it arrived so they sent me a new unit and now the new unit (this is from January) has one pin hole up towards the top. I really don't see that one very often for some reason. Decided to just keep it. 
Cindy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Pinholes drive me crazy and give me a headache.  They may be small, but the light that comes through them feels like a laser beam into my eye.  I plan to buy the next generation of Voyage, which I hope comes out soon.  But if there's a single pinhole I'm going to have Amazon send me as many new ones as it takes to get a perfect one. For $200, plus the price of the cover I'm sure I'll buy, I'm going to demand perfection. Not that I anticipate any problem. Amazon customer service is fabulous.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I did get mine replaced. The pin hole on my original Voyage was glittery. I figured, as much as that thing cost, I shouldn't have to put up with that. The new (refurbished) one has no pin holes. I was able to salvage my skin (though it's far from perfect).

Such a beautiful screen....I plan to enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

What is pinholes?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Voyage and a PW2 and a PW1.  I live in a retirement home and I've helped a number of the other tenants here get started with various lighted Kindles.  None of them that I've seen has ever had pinholes or any other screen defects that we read about.

I've read about them enough that I'm sure they happen now and then.  I've wondered if there are occasional batches with these problems since sometimes people seem to get one with pinholes and exchange it for another one with pinholes.  But my feeling, based on my experience with a lot of Kindles, is that it's not a common problem.

Barry


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My Voyage was fine when I got it last year, but just in the last day or two it's developed a pinhole - I thought it was a bit of dust or something at first, but no, it's definitely a pinhole.

Fortunately, it's very tiny and can only be seen at certain angles and doesn't really distract me when I'm reading. I don't think I'm going to bother to get it replaced unless it gets much worse. Besides, I'm hoping for a new edition of the Voyage later this year.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Still don't quite understand What a pinhole is.? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Still don't quite understand What a pinhole is.?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Winter9, I am attaching an image from a post in the Voyage first impressions thread from months ago where a poster had a "pinhole". If you look in the bottom right-hand corner of the screen next to the bezel, you can see a tiny bright speck in the black. It is some sort of screen failure where the e-ink does not fill in that spot. I have never had one on any of my Kindles. Some are apparently noticeable enough for buyers to request a replacement.

I'd say if it isn't something you have ever noticed to the point it bothered you what it was, you don't have one!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had pinholes on my PW1, I saw 3, 2 replacements, they all had them. The one I kept though was in a spot not as noticable, but the first 2 had them bright smack in the middle. I don't know what they are, I always thought that there was some small fleck of metal from a machine caught in there and the light guide reflected it up as soon as the light was on. It was not visibible without the light so it wasn't a damaged ink bubble. 
Other thought that maybe the light guide or spray on touch screen had some damage during production enough to let the light shine directly up through, instead of guided through the channels of the light guide.

I think people started calling them pin holes to describe that they were small, but could be very bright when looking straight at the device. The PW1 I kept had one on the bottom, but was only bright and visible when I tilted the device in a way I wouldn't read. That is why I thought it might be some metal shaving reflecting light up. Who knows. 

I hadn't actually heard before of anyone having that issue with the Voyage until this thread. But I was one of those that had issues with the PW1. My Voyage has nothing on the screen, its perfect. So I am glad about that. 

But those things can be quite a bother, depending on where they are and how much light they beam.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> What is pinholes?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2015/07/25/frontlight-pinholes-a-common-defect-among-ebook-readers/

The above blog post explains.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

crebel said:


> Winter9, I am attaching an image from a post in the Voyage first impressions thread from months ago where a poster had a "pinhole". If you look in the bottom right-hand corner of the screen next to the bezel, you can see a tiny bright speck in the black. It is some sort of screen failure where the e-ink does not fill in that spot. I have never had one on any of my Kindles. Some are apparently noticeable enough for buyers to request a replacement.
> 
> I'd say if it isn't something you have ever noticed to the point it bothered you what it was, you don't have one!


Thank you, I see it 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope my new voyage won't have them since they don't ship voyage to Norway and because of the weight I needed it so I bought from Norwegian company. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're relatively rare -- and not noticeable for most -- and perfectly easy to live with for many even if they are noticeable.  For most people, it's just that if they're smack in the middle of the screen they're hard to ignore.

The only ones I've seen in person are well to the edge of the device so not in one's general field of vision while reading. They're definitely MORE noticeable when the light level is higher, also, so some are able to use a lower setting to where it's off their radar.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're relatively rare -- and not noticeable for most -- and perfectly easy to live with for many even if they are noticeable. For most people, it's just that if they're smack in the middle of the screen they're hard to ignore.
> 
> The only ones I've seen in person are well to the edge of the device so not in one's general field of vision while reading. They're definitely MORE noticeable when the light level is higher, also, so some are able to use a lower setting to where it's off their radar.


I probably won't notice too much Anyway then. I'm light sensitive, so even in bright light where the light can't be seen as brightly I'm never over 11/12.

Just super exited to have a lighter kindle to read on and buttons even if they aren't buttons in that sense. I need the option to turn pages hazzlefree with my left hand

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

